# Autocorrect Awesomeness



## Sukerkin (Oct 4, 2013)

Some of these had me in gales of laughter but be warned some are very rude:

http://funkypickens.com/25-funny-auto-correct-fails/


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't know if I'm just tired or what but I laughed so hard at the broken finger one I had tears


----------



## crushing (Oct 4, 2013)

No kidding.  That was hilarious!

As a side note, it's funny that people add words like ****weasel and skittlefart to their dictionaries.


----------



## Kurai (Oct 4, 2013)

Do not drink coffee while reading.  Your keyboard may become a casualty.

Shaved pork.......


----------



## Takai (Oct 6, 2013)

My daughter says she has never heard me laugh that long. This also reminds me why I do not want a smartphone!


----------



## granfire (Oct 6, 2013)

yes, when you are feeling blue, it picks you up!

But seriously! The words programmed into autocorrect....I think it's a conspiracy!


----------

